# A bunch of new goodies from Laticrete



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

http://www.facebook.com/LATICRETE

some new drains out, Tile top and Linear drains:clap:
I was almost the first to try out the Linear drain in November but the spec'd size wasnt working out so I'll probably grab one to try out for my next shower.

Also, I think there is going to be 4xlt Rapid thinset and an uncoupling mat for flooring


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

there were a lot of tile contractors asked to test and give feed back. 
I wasn't available since I had a few Kerdi shower and floors on schedule end of last year.

but here are the drain pics......

















if they come in cheaper then a Kerdi drain 
(which I suppose they will, why make them if they aren't)
they will sell really good as a "system" with the others Laticrete products used in a shower build.


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

I will be one those to test them next month.. That's how I roll


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Floormasta78 said:


> I will be one those to test them next month.. That's how I roll


Cool!


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Id like to get some prices and brochures for this :whistling:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

The linear drain from Laticrete will come in five sizes including; 24" (61cm), 32" (81cm), 36" (91cm), 48" (122cm), and 60" (152cm). 

The choice in grills is limited with either the grill shown or the tile in model available. I'm sure this will change quickly as new styles are released.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Looking forward to installing one of these myself.


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

:blink:

J.W.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

Floormasta78 said:


> I will be one those to test them next month.. That's how I roll


me too and probably any one that's close to their rep.
maybe we all roll that way...........:laughing:


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

Brian I didn't think people in Florida wanted linear drains?

Or have you just been holding out for a liquid membrane system?

Where is the IAPMO certification for the drain? Any of you guys have it. My Laticrete rep has not mentioned a thing about this drain to me and I have spoken to him many times. I guess Michael is saving his info for local Albertan.

I'm going to hold tight on my first install until I have the IAPMO certification and/or a cUPC or CSA engraving is on the drain.

Is this in place yet guys? Has anyone heard from their rep?

JW


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

JohnFRWhipple said:


> Brian I didn't think people in Florida wanted linear drains?


who said anything about a linear drain ? :blink:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

looks like it will be great alternative, basicly a kerdi drain but using hydro ban and getting the system warranty.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

world llc said:


> looks like it will be great alternative, basicly a kerdi drain but using hydro ban and getting the system warranty.


Laticrete said they would still give the Laticrete warranty with the Schluter drain. some pictures at the PTK training class show HyrdoBan being installed with a Schluter drain. dont know why it would matter since you can also use Oatey, Sioux Chief, etc.

but ordering it all from one supplier and using 1 brand is sweet.:thumbup:


----------



## world llc (Dec 9, 2008)

some folks really love the look of the kerdi drain top. also, the depth set is genius... takes alot of the possible error away from setting the drain.

i agree, it will be great to get everything from 1 company for a simple install (so long as they like the drain offered)


----------



## Floormasta78 (Apr 6, 2011)

That's how we Roll then Brian.. 
 
You right , the relationship that you build with any rep, goes a long way.


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

world llc said:


> some folks really love the look of the kerdi drain top. also, the depth set is genius... takes alot of the possible error away from setting the drain.


I like the Schluter Brushed Nickel top better then the Stainless Steel one. some customers don't care.

the Laticrete drain will adjust via a threaded collar. :thumbup:


----------



## Tech Dawg (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks decent. I'm assuming that's the only finish other than the tile top?


----------



## Ceramictec (Feb 14, 2008)

QUOTE= Laticrete : 

Crafted of precision, heavy-duty stainless steel *with a choice of brushed or polished surface*, these "made in the USA" drains are scratch and wear resistant. The "Tile-in Grate" option allows for an "invisible" drain by accepting surrounding tile right into the drain grate's housing, therefore offering creative tile design opportunities.


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

where's the uncoupling mat? I bet its blue!


----------



## JohnFRWhipple (Oct 20, 2009)

bluebird5 said:


> where's the uncoupling mat? I bet its blue!



I bet it's red or yellow! My money is on Yellow...


----------

